# Injecting pork butt with apple cider vinegar?



## finsfree (Sep 7, 2013)

A buddy of mine tells me that injecting a pork butt with apple cider vinegar is really good.

I would like to get a second opinion on this or even some ideas on what to inject it with?

I'll be smoking this butt tomorrow at 5am.

Just wanted to try something new. I have never injected a butt before.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2013)

You better REALLY LOVE Vinegar if you plan to inject straight AC Vinegar. The finished product will be quite sour. Many whom inject mix Apple Juice/Cider with AC Vinegar. I would start with 3 to 1 and adjust from there. You can also add Brown Sugar, Molasses, Herbs and Spices, or some of your Rub, bring to a boil, strain through a Coffee Filter, cool to at least 40°F and inject...JJ


----------



## palladini (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes the Chef has it right, straight cider vinegar, wow, sour or what.  I do as he says, apple juice and cider vinegar about 80% apple juice.  Adds a wonder flavour, do I inject, sometimes, but mostly just marinade, depending on the piece of meat, 24 hours to 10 days.


----------



## finsfree (Sep 7, 2013)

Gotcha, don't use straight AC vinegar.

What about a dipping sauce using apple cider vinegar?


----------



## palladini (Sep 7, 2013)

finsfree said:


> Gotcha, don't use straight AC vinegar.
> 
> What about a dipping sauce using apple cider vinegar?


Why don't you look up an eastern North Carolina BBQ sauce, see how you like it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2013)

I got that covered...JJ

JJ's Finishing Sauce

2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together.

Add directly to Pulled Pork or serve as a Dip.


----------



## stickyfingers (Sep 9, 2013)

Apple juice with dissolved dark brown sugar.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2013)

Stay away from injecting vinegar. It can make the pork a bit on the mushy side.


----------



## Smoke479 (Mar 13, 2018)

finsfree said:


> A buddy of mine tells me that injecting a pork butt with apple cider vinegar is really good.
> 
> I would like to get a second opinion on this or even some ideas on what to inject it with?
> 
> ...



I did one with ACV over the weekend. Bad idea man. The meat tasted almost like it was bad. Thought that i'd heard it was good, must have been apple cider that i'd heard.


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 13, 2018)

If you like your Pulled Pork on the sweet side, the opposite of ACV, then give Dr. Pepper a try. I did one recently and I gorged myself on the results, even though I am not a big pulled pork fan.

After how well my Pork loin came out, I am real tempted to try one with Mojo Sauce, but the Mrs might actually kill me if I do. Not to mention I would have to eat an entire boston butt myself!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

I totally agree with Sqwib. The vinegar will break down the meat into a mush.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 13, 2018)

I have injected by butts with straight apple juice for the last 5 years and the results are always great. Although I plan to try to the Dr Pepper/Cherry Dr Pepper method as I have heard nothing but great things.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 13, 2018)

This thread was 5 years old. :p


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> This thread was 5 years old. :p



...and it still may help someone. Whose thinking about injecting ACV.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 13, 2018)

I use it in my finishing sauce with mustard


----------



## hb99 (Mar 15, 2018)

Not intending to push anyone's product, but if I inject I use Chris Lilly's injection recipe.

When I was about a year into smoking I wanted to try one without injecting.  It came out just as good.  So, I don't inject pork butts now.


----------

